# ridgid TS2410LS



## hotrod351 (Apr 13, 2011)

well i started with the ryobi, cant remember the model but its there new one at home depot. worked fine, really like the dust bag, and it worked great for collecting the dust. like the fixed splitter. not crazy about the rip fence. anyway took it back and bought the ridgid, first impression is the rip fence is really nice and the same for the miter., im sure the motor is better and has soft start. as for the splitter, well you have to attach the whole kickback and guard to have it, guess you could take it apart, as for the dust collection, well thats a joke, no bag and i really dont think one would work that great seeing as half the blade is exposed, connected my ridgid shop vac and it worked for a while, until it plugged up, something the bag on the ryobi didnt do. the ridgid satnd is ehavy duty compared to the ryobi, but then how heavy duty do you need. all the plastic blade guard underneath i broke the second time i removed it to clean. all and all im not sure its worth twice as much as the ryobi.


----------

